# Eurotunnel booking with Tesco vouchers



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Apologies if this has been covered before - I have looked through but cannot find the answer!

Is there a way to book Eurotunnel on line and cash the Tesco vouchers or is it only available via phone booking? This is the first time I have done this and cannot find a way to use the voucher on internet booking.

Thanks for the expert advice!

Alan


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

No, you have to ring the number provided with the paperwork that comes with the voucher.

I tend to go online and work out what crossing I want so that when I ring I know exactly what time slot to ask for and what the cost will be.

P.S. When I say voucher I mean the tunnel voucher that Tesco email you once you have cashed in your clubcard vouchers.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ditto, phone only

tony


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks guys!
Is it a normal booking, i.e. can be changed at will, or is it a fixed time?

Alan


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The chunnel allow changes, if it's changed close to the crossing and prices have increased you may be subjected to a small charge to reflect the change.

tony


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Easy to change your booking by phone from uk or europe. There may be a charge if the new trip is more expensive.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

alhod said:


> Thanks guys!
> Is it a normal booking, i.e. can be changed at will, or is it a fixed time?
> 
> Alan


If you read the T&C's it's a non transferable booking but, having said that, I have changed travel dates (one time by 4 months) and have only been charged extra on one occasion. That was when I wanted to travel back in a more expensive time slot and had to pay the extra.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

As I understand it Alan, the booking is valid for a year, and can be altered at no charge if necessary. _(Edit) Unless the crossing you change to is more expensive of course. No refund if it happens to be cheaper!_

I would suggest you quiz the operator when you book. The one I spoke to was excellent, and patiently answered all my daft questions - and threw in some guidance that I hadn't thought of as well.

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.tesco.com/clubcard/deals/product.aspx?R=3223&sc_cmp=aff_1736887


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

We have been using the tunnel for all our crossings for the last couple of years and I have almost always changed the original time and date, often 3 or 4 times. If the new crossing is more expensive they charge the extra but if it is less there is no refund!
Just wondered if the same applies to the Tesco concession - so thanks again for the input  

Alan


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Tunnel bookings are valid for upto 12month from the original booking.

ie. We booked to go in Sept 2013 but found out I couldn't take the holiday. So I amended the booking for May 2014.


----------

